# ab wann macht es noch einen Sinn ein Spiel zu zocken



## DBGTKING (24. September 2017)

Hi Freunde. Wie in jeder Bereich,ab wann macht es Sinn etwas aufzugeben und ab wann weiter zu machen?
Ich habe das PC Spiel company of heroes . Das ist sehr hart für mich. Sogar so hart das ich nach jedem zocken kaputt bin. Auch Kopfweh stellt sich ein. Ich hatte zuvor garkeine gehabt. Aber weil das Spiel so anstrengend ist,macht es auch keinen echten spaß. Selbst wenn ich es auf leicht Stelle nicht. Macht es überhaupt Sinn das PC Spiel nur einmal durch zu zocken und es danach anschließend zu verkaufen oder lieber gleich zu verkaufen. Weil genau aus diesem Grund wird es dann auch verkaufen. Also einmal um das durchzocken Willens sich durchzuqälen oder lieber nicht.
Also meiner Meinung sollte ein Spiel ja spaß machen. Tut es das nicht ,so ist es dasfalsche Spiel.

Was meint ihr dazu. Was die richtige Entscheidung hierfür ist. Danke schön Mal im voraus für eure Antwort.


----------



## Ion (24. September 2017)

Sich zu quälen ein Spiel durchzuspielen ist definitiv nicht der richtige Weg. Es gibt unzählige Spiele, suche dir ein anderes aus und wenn dir das Spaß macht, bleibst du dabei und spielst es durch.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. September 2017)

Ich spiele weil ich Spass am spielen habe, in meiner Steambibliothek habe ich Spiele die ich kaum gespielt habe, aber egal werde ich irgendwann mal nachholen wenn mir langweilig ist. Schade um das Geld ich weiss, aber egal, so ganz bereue ich den Kauf dieser Spiele nicht, hätten sie mir nie gefallen dann hätte ich sie auch nicht gekauft.  
Wenn dir ein Spiel zu anstrengend ist dann lass es einfach, ich spiele um zu entspannen nicht um Stress zu haben, bei der Arbeit kann es manchmal stressig werden also will ich zu Hause meine Ruhe und Entspannen.


----------



## XT1024 (24. September 2017)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung sollte ein Spiel ja spaß machen.


Ja, schon, aber dann frage ich mich, was ich immer in WoT gemacht ghabe. 

Warum finde ich die Frage irgendwie... ich nenne es mal _merkwürdig_?
Da die offensichtliche Antwort zu einfach ist, bin ich mal für Durchspielen denn aufgeben kann ja jeder.


----------



## DBGTKING (24. September 2017)

Ich hatte es ursprünglich wegen der guten Atmosphäre und wie das wie ein Film inzeniert würde gekauft. Ich habe ja auch die Hälfte Geschäft kappt. Das ist schon Jahre her. Das Spiel liegte nur noch Jahre im Regal rum. Der Anfang war noch etwas entspannt. Die drauf folgenden dann nicht mehr. Und ich hatte dann pro Level sehr lange gebraucht bis ich das geschafft hatte. Mit Mühe und Not. Du sagt ich soll es durchspielen und mich dann durchqälen. Meinst du das wirklich ernst?
Ich schließe mich den ersten Meinung an. Sich durchzuqälen kann nicht der Sinn und Zweck eines Spiels sein. Die meisten geben dann auf.

Mein Kumpel hat auch schwer spiele,aber er mag sie. Und er beendet es nach mehreren Versuchen und spielt es dann wann anders weiter. Das ist ja bei mir nicht der Fall. Es gibt viele spiele insgesamt.

Ich habe auch PC Spiele die mir sehr gut gefallen. Diese zocken ich öfters durch. Dabei bekomme ich ein gutes Gefühl.
Als ich im Gedanken damit spielte diese spiele wo ich nannte zu verkaufen,bekam ist ein Erleichterungen Gefühl. Ein aufatmen. Anscheinend belastete es mich auch inerlich.
Es fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen wenn ich die Verkäufe.

Es ist wohl die beste entscheidung,die ich treffen kann. So ist meine Beobachtung.
Und diese Sache hatte ich bisher so in der Situation noch nie gehabt. Das ich inerlich darum Ring ob ich es behalte oder nicht.
Ich bin. Froh mich wirklich entgültige entschieden zu haben.


----------



## Körschgen (24. September 2017)

Du hast ganz andere Probleme...


----------



## drstoecker (24. September 2017)

Du solltest dich lieber fragen warum spielt man ein bestimmtes Spiel?
wenn der Spaßfaktor nicht vorhanden ist dann lass es sein, dazu noch deine körperlichen Beschwerden. Das überhaupt hier so zu fragen ist schon krank sorry. Du musst wissen was für dich und dein Körper gut ist!


----------



## azzih (24. September 2017)

Wenn ein Spiel kein Spass macht -> nicht spielen.

Du scheinst einfach mit Multitasking eines Strategiespiels überfordert zu sein. Kein Vorwurf oder so, dann ist es aber einfach das falsche für dich. Wenn du oft Kopfweh beim Zocken hast, würd ich mal ein Augenarzt/Optiker aufsuchen, ziemlich wahrscheinlich das du ne Brille brauchst.


----------



## DBGTKING (24. September 2017)

Ne ich habe doch schon bereits ne brille. Das Kopfweh kommt weil ich mich so stark konzentrieren muss und immer aufmerksam. Diese Anstrengung unter Zeitdruck manchmal ist so stark das es Kopfweh entsteht.
Ja du hast Recht ich bin damit überfordert . Das ganze ist viel zu hektisch und überall explodiert etwas bzw geht was kaputt. 

Und das was ich geschildert habe ,das habe ich nur bei dem genannten PC Spiel. Kein anderes löst bei mir die Probleme aus. Ich kann bei den anderen sogar 10 Stunden zocken und bin danach nicht kaputt.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Du hast ganz andere Probleme...



Jap das habe ich. Die Tatsache daß ich gerne mit anderen zocken,die ambesten im selben Raum sind. Ich bin schon lange kein Einzelspieler mehr. Das andere sind das ich kaum Freunde habe. Dann noch das ich meinen Job verlieren könnte. Gesundheitlich habe ich auch ein paar Probleme . Und das ich in der Vergangenheit starke Probleme hatte die mir auch ein spychologen nicht helfen kann.
Die neuen Krankheiten die heuer hinzukamen.
Kein Erfolg bei Frauen habe .und darum einsam fühle.
Und das ich lieber kooperative Missionen mit meinem Kumpels zocken möchte.
Dann noch das Problem das ich kein Zeitgefühl habe und darum dann Angst habe die Zeit zu vergessen bzw aus den Augen zu verlieren.
Nicht selbständig bin. Chaotisch weil immer wieder Unordnung in meinem Zimmer. Kein Auto habe und so unflexibel bin und mich darum meine Eltern mich zum Bahnhof fahren.

Jap ich habe definitiv anders Probleme. Ich Versuche mit zocken meine schlechte Erinnerung zu vergessen und meine Traurigkeit mit spaß aufzuheitern. Das klappt nicht immer. Es gibt aber einige Spiele die es Geschäft haben. Je verrückter das Spiel war desto besser. Da gehört das genannte PC Spiel ja nicht dazu.


----------



## Redrudi (24. September 2017)

Du kannst mit zocken nichts vergessen  sondern nur vor dir herschieben.bei Frauen musst du keinen Erfolg haben,ist doch kein Sport oder Wettkampf.Einfach kennlernen und weiter sehen was passiert kann auch spaß machen.Deine Probleme sind keine probleme sondern deine Einstellung zu deinem Leben und wenn du nicht schon Depri hast dann wird es bestimmt nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. September 2017)

Du solltest deine Aktivitäten mehr in den körperlichen Sportbereich verschieben... dort wird man gefordert, gelobt und man lernt nette Menschen kennen... daraus können sich Freunde entwickeln. 

Ein Psychologe ist zwar ein Anfang, aber besser wäre ein Psychotherapeut. Falls es noch schlimmer kommt solltest du über deinen eigenen Schatten springen und eventuell über eine stationäre Behandlung nachdenken. Das hat dir dein Psychologe bestimmt auch schon mal erzählt... hängen lassen ist auf jeden Fall der falsche Weg!


----------



## DBGTKING (25. September 2017)

Nun es liegt nicht an mir.  Ich habe mit Vorurteilen zu kämpfen. Autisten werden halt schief angesehen oder merkwürdig. An mein Wesen kann ich nicht so viel dran ändern. Nun weil die beiden mich so fertig gemacht haben spychisch. Ich bin beim spychologen in Behandlung und nehme fast jeden Tag Tabletten um meine Panik Attacken in den Griff zu bekommen. Dank den 6 Stunden Arbeit,entlastet es mich körperlich ein wenig. Und das erlebt von damals das Trauma werde ich nicht vergessen können egal wie gut sie mich alle behandeln würden. Die Nerven sind kaputt. Die kann man nicht mehr reparieren. Auch leider ich manchmal an überreizung bzw Überempfindlichkeit. Das heißt alle Infos werden im Gehirn zu intensiv bearbeitet.
Und das ich kaum neue Freunde habe ,liegt auch an den ganzen falschen Freunden und Vorurteilen . 
Aufgeben werde ich natürlich nicht ,auch wenn sich alle Frauen bei mir und meiner Art und Weise weggehen,mich gleich blicken oder igronieren. Die können wohl nicht mit meiner Art umgehen. Ich Stelle halt manchmal ungewöhnliche fragen oder fragen zur unpassenden Zeit.
Und das schlechte Zeitgefühl das man nicht trainieren kann so richtig tut ihr übriges.
Ich habe mich also wirklich damit abgefunden. Wie sehr würde ich zu jeder Person hingehen und ihn fragen ob er denn mein Freund sein mag. Aber das ist halt zu aufdringlich. Und die Angst wieder verarscht und verletzt zu werden werde ich wohl immer haben
Und den Wunsch meine ganze Jugendzeit im Gedächtnis zu löschen den erfüllt mir auch leider keiner. 
Auch denke ich vieles von der Vergangenheit nach.

PS: die bescheuerten PC Spiele sind schon verkauft. Endlich habe ich meine Ruhe. Eines davon ging leider nicht. Das habe ich zerstört. Und es fühlte sich gut an. Herrliches Gefühl etwas wertloses zu zerstören.


----------



## thinel (25. September 2017)

ehmm nun ja also ich werde einfach mal tipps geben bezüglich des spieles man muss ja nicht gleich in so ein psycho gewuschel ausarten

Ich spiel Company of heroes (Coh) schon seit mehreren Jahren und das kompetitiv und online (top200 in coh 2 was aber auch nicht so super ist bei einer aktiven spieler basis von vielleicht 10.000 leuten.
zwar habe ich den 2 teil nur kurz angerührt die story hab ich aber durch bekommen.
Zuanfang hatte ich auch solche Probleme hauptsächlich online bekam ich zittrige hände in intensiven matches und hatte herzklopfen das mir damals wirklich angst gemacht hat .

das alles legte sich r zwar mit der zeit trotzdem sind folgende tipps nützlich:

-online 2gg2 3gg3 4gg4 spielen die tatsache das ich nicht alleine für meine niederlagen verantwortlich bin nahm mir den druck fürs wesentlich härtere 1gg1 und liess mich auch in schlüsselmomenten einen klaren kopf bewahren.
-minimap nutzen für low apm spieler empfiehlt sich die minimap zuvergrössern der hotkey in coh 2 dafür ist numpad 0  in coh1 bin ich mir nicht sicher aber man kann diese hotkeys mit externer software ohne probleme  umprogrammieren zum beispiel auf die daumen tasten der maus das half auch gegen meine unsicheren hände .
-ansonsten ist es wichtig support waffen wie mgs oder mörser mit attack move zu bewegen sie richten sich dann von selbst aus.
-lege minen. Vorallem online heisst es "mines win games" oder so ähnlich
- schau dir casts von pro spielen auf youtube an da lernt man wie man welche einheit zu nutzen hat vorallem die esl und sunday night fight spiele sind sehenswert wenn auch schon etwas alt.
-scheiss auf die story missionen die fand ich auch öde ehrlich gesagt und das hatte auch bei mir etwas von quälerei.....

vielleicht ist dieser post aber eh etwas deplatziert grade


----------



## DBGTKING (25. September 2017)

nun zuspät.Ich habe mich schon gegen das spiel entschieden.Im Jahre 2008 habe ich das spiel allerdings online gezockt gehabt.2 vs 2.Der ander mitspieler hat nichts wirklich zerissen.Ich hatte gegen 2 gleichzeitig gespielt.Durch mein einsatz und ehrgeiz konnte ich 45 Minuten mit den beiden Proifs mithalten.Aber dann ging mir die Resourcen aus.AUch half das meim online mitspieler manchmal mitgeholfen hatte nichts.AM ende verlor ich den Kampf.Allerdings habe ich ihr respekt bekommen.Die wussten das ich am meisten gekämpft hatte.
Ich kann es noch immer nicht glauben wie gut ich damals als gelegenheitsspieler war.Heute bin ich 9 Jahre älter.Nicht mehr so fit wie damals und auch schlechter geworden weil ich nur noch am wochenende mit meinem Kumpel zocke und sonst nix.Ich hatte ein mod gehabt wo company of heroes bei eienr map zu dritt kooperativ gezockt werden kann.Es fühlte sich wirklich wie ne story Mission an.Man musst da ne stunde durchhalten.Wie hatten aber nur 45 Minuten durchgehalten.Und das obwohl ich auf leicht gestellt hatte.Alle haben vollen einsatz gezeigt kappt.
Wir fanden es alle drei zu hart.Wir haben es 6-8 x verucht.Das höchste waren 54 Minuten gewesen.Ich weis nicht wie man das bis zum ende durchhalten sollte.
Ich habe auch die lust auf das spiel irgendwie verloren.Warum auch immer,das passieren konnte.


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2017)

Ich würde raten dann einfach kürzere Spielzeiten zu machen, wenn das anstrengend wird. 
Die Hersteller empfehlen meistens beim Start des Spiels 15 min Pause nach jeder Spielstunde.



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Dann noch das Problem das ich kein Zeitgefühl habe und darum dann Angst habe die Zeit zu vergessen bzw aus den Augen zu verlieren.



Uhr/Wecker daneben stellen. 



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Chaotisch weil immer wieder Unordnung in meinem Zimmer.



Ich glaube, da willst du mein Zimmer nicht sehen. 



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Kein Auto habe und so unflexibel bin und mich darum meine Eltern mich zum Bahnhof fahren.



Nicht jeder hat ein Auto, was aus Umweltsicht auch nicht ganz schlecht ist. Je nach dem wie weit der Bahnhof weg kannst du vielleicht auch mal laufen, oder das Fahrrad nehmen. Bewegung an der frischen Luft tut ganz gut. 



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Jap ich habe definitiv anders Probleme. Ich Versuche mit zocken meine schlechte Erinnerung zu vergessen und meine Traurigkeit mit spaß aufzuheitern. Das klappt nicht immer. Es gibt aber einige Spiele die es Geschäft haben. Je verrückter das Spiel war desto besser. Da gehört das genannte PC Spiel ja nicht dazu.



Gegen schlechte Erinnerungen sind Baller/Kriegsspiele aber auch wirklich nicht geeignet. Nach dem Intro von BF1 mit den ganzen gestorbenen Soldaten konnte ich auch erst mal nicht mehr weiter spielen. 
Ich würde empfehlen auf ein Autorennspiel oder ein Aufbauspiel ala Anno oder Cities-Skylines zu wechseln.


----------



## 4B11T (26. September 2017)

Vom Gefühl her würde ich dir vom PC-Spielen komplett abraten, es soll schließlich eine positive Erfahrung sein und kein Stress und Zwang.

Andererseits weiß ich selbst, dass ich beim zocken besonders gut abschalten kann. Der Alltagsstress, Job, Familie usw. kann ich so für 1-2h am Abend völlig abschalten, daher hat es schon auch eine positive Wirkung sich in PC Spiele richtig herein zuversetzen und mal alles um sich herum zu vergessen. Wenn sich Erfolge einstellen ist das ein unglaublich gutes Gefühl.

Bei deiner pesimistischen Grundeinstellung könnten ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse in PC Spielen vielleicht durchaus Sinn machen. CoH hat eine steile Lernkurve und hohe Ansprüche, Erfolgserlebnisse stellen sich dort nur ganz kurz am Anfang ein und dann erst wieder nach langer Spielzeit, wenn man alle Einheiten und Fähigkeiten und deren Wirkung auswendig kennt, wenn man alle Shortcuts nutzt und wiederkehrende Aufgaben quasi nebenbei erledigt. Daher stimme ich dem oben gefallenem Vorschlag zu: probier mal Cities Skylines: ein wunderbar zugängliches Spiel mit flacher Lernkurve und laufenden Erfolgserlebnissen. Man kann laufend Speichern und das Spiel unterbrechen. D.h.: stell dir einen Wecker auf 45min und beende das Spiel dann auch nach der Zeit. Geh dann für mind 15min nach draußen, denk über das Spiel nach (verarbeite deine Erfahrungen usw.) iss und trink etwas gesundes, rauch eine Zigarette (falls du Raucher bist natürlich nur) und wenn du dich körperlich fit fühlst, dann spiel die nächsten 45min. Sobald es dir irgendwie schlecht geht: sofort speichern, PC aus, an die frische Luft gehen oder hinlegen und schlafen.


----------



## DBGTKING (26. September 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her würde ich dir vom PC-Spielen komplett abraten, es soll schließlich eine positive Erfahrung sein und kein Stress und zwang
> 
> 
> 
> Bei deiner pesimistischen Grundeinstellung könnten ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse in PC Spielen vielleicht durchaus Sinn machen. CoH hat eine steile Lernkurve und hohe Ansprüche, Erfolgserlebnisse stellen sich dort nur ganz kurz am Anfang ein und dann erst wieder nach langer Spielzeit, wenn man alle Einheiten und Fähigkeiten und deren Wirkung auswendig kennt, wenn man alle Shortcuts nutzt und wiederkehrende Aufgaben quasi nebenbei erledigt. Daher stimme ich dem oben gefallenem Vorschlag zu: probier mal Cities Skylines: ein wunderbar zugängliches Spiel mit flacher Lernkurve und laufenden Erfolgserlebnissen. Man kann laufend Speichern und das Spiel unterbrechen. D.h.: stell dir einen Wecker auf 45min und beende das Spiel dann auch nach der Zeit. Geh dann für mind 15min nach draußen, denk über das Spiel nach (verarbeite deine Erfahrungen usw.) iss und trink etwas gesundes, rauch eine Zigarette (falls du Raucher bist natürlich nur) und wenn du dich körperlich fit fühlst, dann spiel die nächsten 45min. Sobald es dir irgendwie schlecht geht: sofort speichern, PC aus, an die frische Luft gehen oder hinlegen und schlafen.



Dem ersten kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Habe bis auf coh überall ein gutes Gefühl bisher gehabt. Das heißt alle bis auf coh behalten und gut ist.

Der zweite Abschnitt. Genau das ist das Problem .klingeln abschalten und weiter machen. Bei mir wird es schwer und keine Chance ich kenne mich da viel zu gut. Das hatte ich schon ein paar Mal versucht kappt. Bisher immer nur gescheitert kappt.
Das heißt was anders probieren. Ist ist halt einfach sehr schwer. Das hat nichts mit pessimistisch zu tuen.


----------



## masterX244 (26. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> --SCHNIPPEL--
> 
> 
> Nicht jeder hat ein Auto, was aus Umweltsicht auch nicht ganz schlecht ist. Je nach dem wie weit der Bahnhof weg kannst du vielleicht auch mal laufen, oder das Fahrrad nehmen. Bewegung an der frischen Luft tut ganz gut.
> ...



Geht aber auch nicht immer optimal, Manche Bahnstrecken sind verdammt unzuverlässig oder haben sogar eine so frühe letzte verbinduing dass man abends gar nichts mehr machen kann ohne ein Taxi zu benötigen. (Bekannter hat seine letzte Verbindung nach hause um 18:00 abends)


----------



## Todesklinge (10. Oktober 2017)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem rundenbasierenden Rollenspiel?

Baldurs Gate 1+2 als enhanched Edition

Ein schönes und ruhiges Spiel mit Tiefgang und auch der Sinn des Lebens wird dabei näher betrachtet, so wie Gut und Böse.

Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere schöne Spiele, bei einem Singleplayer kannst du wunderbar jederzeit Pause machen.



Ich habe damals leider mit Black Desert Online angefangen und habe es vor einigen Monaten wieder beendet.
Es hat für mich keinen Sinn mehr gemacht, diesen Wahnsinn, weiter zu führen.
Stundenlanges und sinnloses Monster töten, um seine Ausrüstung ständig verbessern zu wollen, welche nach wenig Pech wieder schwächer wurde... usw.

Wahnsinn ist das, eine Sache immer wieder zu wiederholen obwohl das Ergebnis nahezu unverändert bleibt.
Das betrifft leider viele Spiele, da diese in Inhalt sehr eingeschränkt sind.


----------

